# [Rented] Woodstone Massanutten, Virginia, 7/26-8/2, 6 ppl.



## madex (Jun 12, 2014)

Gold Crown, Woodstone Meadows @ Massanutten Resort, VA, in the Shenandoah mountains!

Unit 84N (upper level)  $650/week 
Sat, July 26-Aug. 2 

Beautiful view of the Golf course and water fountain.
2 Bedrooms (1 King size), 2 Twin-size beds; Queen sofabed in Living Room.
2 Bathrooms (one with whirlpool), L/R, D/R, W/D, BBQ Grill on private deck
Partial kitchen (no stove); otherwise fully equipped (hot plate,microwave, coffee maker, large fridge, etc.)

* * * * * * * * 

If you have a larger group, we may also offer 
Unit 84Y (lower level)  $700/week 

Same view, same dates.  Has a full kitchen, same amenities (2BR/ 2 Bathrooms, 6 ppl), NO BBQ Grill on private deck (there are BBQ grills in designated areas nearby the units).

We have previously rented our Timeshare through TUG to members, with no problems.  We will accept full payment in Check or PayPal (We are PayPal verified, please ADD $15 for PayPal processing fee).

Unit 84 in map:
http://www.massresort.com/unit-maps.html (Woodstone map, unit 84)

http://www.massresort.com/v.php?pg=128 (Woodstone Meadows pictures)


Thank you for reading!


----------



## madex (Jul 8, 2014)

bump bump  Reduced!

Lower Level Unit, 84Y,  (with Full Kitchen) for $550  (plus paypal fee).   
Note: (sorry, not rented by days, but whole week).


----------



## madex (Jul 17, 2014)

Bump bump. Still available!


----------



## madex (Jul 20, 2014)

*Rented*

Unit has been rented.  Thanks.


----------

